
The 10 Emerging Technologies of 2008 (TR10) - dskhatri
http://www.technologyreview.com/Infotech/20249/
======
joe24pack
"off-line Web Apps" ... hmm, isn't that another way to say a desktop app
that's also a special purpose client?

